# Work Standard, Non Conveyable



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

Why aren’t TM’s getting corrective actions for not hitting CPH?


----------



## Oops (Oct 31, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Why aren’t TM’s getting corrective actions for not abiding by the standard? Why is there even a standard in place if it isn’t being followed?


What standards are we talking about?


----------



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

Non con standards. Down stacking in particular


----------



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

Non-conveyable standards / Non-conveyable rework standards.


----------



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

Oops said:


> What standards are we talking about?


Non-conveyable standards / Non-conveyable rework standards.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 31, 2021)

Because om’s don’t care to put the notes in.


----------



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

The process isn’t being followed. Freight isn’t being audited and TMs are sorting a label and not paying attention to DCPI’s. They don’t even know any of the jump codes. RW-TM doesn’t have time to leave the NCON pit because of how dense the drops are getting. The RW-TM’s need to start going out and auditing the NCON pallets going to stores. I have seen so many wrong store #’s on different pallets going to the wrong store.


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2021)

Kostin said:


> The process isn’t being followed. Freight isn’t being audited and TMs are sorting a label and not paying attention to DCPI’s. They don’t even know any of the jump codes. RW-TM doesn’t have time to leave the NCON pit because of how dense the drops are getting. The RW-TM’s need to start going out and auditing the NCON pallets going to stores. I have seen so many wrong store #’s on different pallets going to the wrong store.


What? Lol. 
Try asking questions that aren't specific to your own situation. We cannot answer what is going on at your DC. At my DC Asset Protection audits all noncon pallets at minimum once per day. Our OMs and TMs on light duty will also do this if they have the opportunity. 
Us sorters will also correct the issues if we notice them as we sort. 
During audits if an issue is noticed it is brought up to the TM in question. 
There isn't really much to errors in NC sort, just placing the item on the pallet before/after the correct store. In the grand scheme of things it isn't really that big a deal CA is hardly needed for something so trivial in the grand scheme of things. The best punishment is and always will be taking guys who makes lots of errors and not letting them sort.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

We have completely changed the way we operate as a department since we have had a new SOM come into play. Out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## Hal (Nov 4, 2021)

Your OMs aren't doing their job. Plain and simple. Probably not even looking at trailer feedback forms or following up. No followups means no notes and no CA's so no consequences. 

Give it time. Someone will either come down hard on or replace your senior and then shake everything up.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 4, 2021)

Aging freight purges while scan gaps/cherry picking increase?


----------



## RWTM (Nov 4, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Aging freight purges while scan gaps/cherry picking increase?


& priority stickers are now appearing on everything it seems…


----------



## Luck (Nov 4, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Aging freight purges while scan gaps/cherry picking increases?


We have a system in place where we blockade off all of the noncon with orange cones. Only one row is left exposed at a time to control what pallets are being taken. Typically it's just done in a left-to-right fashion to maintain order and aid in clearing out space for the noncon GPMers but we also utilize this to ensure older freight is sorted first, or if there is a specific reason we want something sorted first or not sorted yet. 
Maybe try that especially since you will be in that area auditing all day you can control what people take.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 8, 2021)

Hal said:


> Your OMs aren't doing their job. Plain and simple. Probably not even looking at trailer feedback forms or following up. No followups means no notes and no CA's so no consequences.
> 
> Give it time. Someone will either come down hard on or replace your senior and then shake everything up.


Someone needs to come down hard! ASAP/SOS


----------



## RWTM (Nov 8, 2021)

Luck said:


> We have a system in place where we blockade off all of the noncon with orange cones. Only one row is left exposed at a time to control what pallets are being taken. Typically it's just done in a left-to-right fashion to maintain order and aid in clearing out space for the noncon GPMers but we also utilize this to ensure older freight is sorted first, or if there is a specific reason we want something sorted first or not sorted yet.
> Maybe try that especially since you will be in that area auditing all day you can control what people take.


This is the new system/standard we are trying to implement. Too many OM’s/TM’s aren’t following suit.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 8, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Someone needs to come down hard! ASAP/SOS


Distribution director or Group VP GSCL…. We are in peak! I can’t believe this nonsense has lasted for so long… SMH 😡


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

MBP can keep sending us flex-ins! They abide by the standard. They have higher production CPH’s and less scan gaps then _most _of our seasoned TM’s. Plus they don’t cry about having to throw conveyable’s. 💪🏻


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

Luck said:


> We have a system in place where we blockade off all of the noncon with orange cones. Only one row is left exposed at a time to control what pallets are being taken. Typically it's just done in a left-to-right fashion to maintain order and aid in clearing out space for the noncon GPMers but we also utilize this to ensure older freight is sorted first, or if there is a specific reason we want something sorted first or not sorted yet.
> Maybe try that especially since you will be in that area auditing all day you can control what people take.


The GPM’ers and ICQA on my key are becoming in-sync with OB and the new noncon standards. 😮‍💨


----------



## RWTM (Nov 20, 2021)

How come flex-ins have higher CPH’s then our seasoned sorters and they follow the standard? I don’t know why there’s no accountability for production anymore. Once upon a time you could be written up for not running at 100% after you finished ramping.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 20, 2021)

Hal said:


> Your OMs aren't doing their job. Plain and simple. Probably not even looking at trailer feedback forms or following up. No followups means no notes and no CA's so no consequences.
> 
> Give it time. Someone will either come down hard on or replace your senior and then shake everything up.


I wish the RW-TM’s could issue CA’s for them ^


----------



## RWTM (Mar 8, 2022)

Does any TM do SUL audits while performing the many functions of the _RW-TM? _What audits do they have you TM’s doin anyway. ICQA is about to run me threw this Excel sheet again with a bunch of Stores/doors/UPC’s all over it. Everything must get loaded. Skip diverting.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> We have a system in place where we blockade off all of the noncon with orange cones. Only one row is left exposed at a time to control what pallets are being taken. Typically it's just done in a left-to-right fashion to maintain order and aid in clearing out space for the noncon GPMers but we also utilize this to ensure older freight is sorted first, or if there is a specific reason we want something sorted first or not sorted yet.
> Maybe try that especially since you will be in that area auditing all day you can control what people take.


We do the same thing at my DC and it still doesn't help with cherry picking. It only helps when someone is babysitting the NC and watching if people cherry pick. The best way to keep people cherry picking. Write them up. The message will get across.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> We do the same thing at my DC and it still doesn't help with cherry picking. It only helps when someone is babysitting the NC and watching if people cherry pick. The best way to keep people cherry picking. Write them up. The message will get across.


I’ve noticed a difference in the different batch sizes. It’s more difficult to navigate DPM with small batches. There is no way to prevent cherry picking. So I try and let the computer know what Z # was last associated with building that ncon carton that ends up at RW. Then the header can be located and the beginning of the discrepancy found. Staff less but have more efficiency….$
The other day I found out I could hit my CPH for 10 hrs off one stand of labels in a hr or less because it’s all in one batch.

Built takes longer systematically where load is instant. 15 mins is a long time. You know what I’m saying?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 9, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I’ve noticed a difference in the different batch sizes. It’s more difficult to navigate DPM with small batches. There is no way to prevent cherry picking. So I try and let the computer know what Z # was last associated with building that ncon carton that ends up at RW. Then the header can be located and the beginning of the discrepancy found. Staff less but have more efficiency….$
> The other day I found out I could hit my CPH for 10 hrs off one stand of labels in a hr or less because it’s all in one batch.


Yea not having the batch from the get go makes it harder to find out who sorted the carton. You can't fully prevent cherry picking but you can show there are consequences for doing it if caught and that's where the OMs come into play. If they let the leads input max notes I think that would help the OM push for CAs and will show that a team lead CAN do something about people not following process. All in all it comes down to accountability. The one thing about NC sort that sucks that you can staff less people but depending on what you're sorting you won't hit CPH which means you end up losing money. It costs the same to sort a bag of dog food and a TV even if it takes 3 times as long to sort it when you have to take it to the door. Less doesn't ALWAYS mean efficient and having less can entice cherry picking. If Target wanted to make real money off sort they wouldn't have a CPH that is stagnant on how much the team does on a trend but based off what the cubiscan of the product that is being sorted that day. The bigger the product the less that each person can sort so the more people you will need where the smaller the product the more they can sort and the less people you need.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Yea not having the batch from the get go makes it harder to find out who sorted the carton. You can't fully prevent cherry picking but you can show there are consequences for doing it if caught and that's where the OMs come into play. If they let the leads input max notes I think that would help the OM push for CAs and will show that a team lead CAN do something about people not following process. All in all it comes down to accountability. The one thing about NC sort that sucks that you can staff less people but depending on what you're sorting you won't hit CPH which means you end up losing money. It costs the same to sort a bag of dog food and a TV even if it takes 3 times as long to sort it when you have to take it to the door. Less doesn't ALWAYS mean efficient and having less can entice cherry picking. If Target wanted to make real money off sort they wouldn't have a CPH that is stagnant on how much the team does on a trend but based off what the cubiscan of the product that is being sorted that day. The bigger the product the less that each person can sort so the more people you will need where the smaller the product the more they can sort and the less people you need.


Say less


----------



## Luck (Mar 9, 2022)

It used to be just that. Teamlift counted as double since you were supposed to have two TMs handling it.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> It used to be just that. Teamlift counted as double since you were supposed to have two TMs handling it.


Throwing Teamlift still does at my DC! Easy money, easy numbers. Bring back the NCON FSP plz that go to other doors besides FC. Or where da Chico at 120 a pallet, 240 on a double. Better yet give me 4 prelabeled cages full of XXS cartons and lemme down stack. 250-500 CPH. We as me and the king used to do it everyday all day. The king… 700-1000 CPH easily.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 13, 2022)

Luck said:


> What? Lol.
> Try asking questions that aren't specific to your own situation. We cannot answer what is going on at your DC. At my DC Asset Protection audits all noncon pallets at minimum once per day. Our OMs and TMs on light duty will also do this if they have the opportunity.
> Us sorters will also correct the issues if we notice them as we sort.
> During audits if an issue is noticed it is brought up to the TM in question.
> There isn't really much to errors in NC sort, just placing the item on the pallet before/after the correct store. In the grand scheme of things it isn't really that big a deal CA is hardly needed for something so trivial in the grand scheme of things. The best punishment is and always will be taking guys who makes lots of errors and not letting them sort.


I will see a store # on a label out of the corner of my quality eye and realize something is wrong. I look at the container status and it says “loaded” but it’s sitting here on a wrong pallet.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 13, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> If Target wanted to make real money off sort they wouldn't have a CPH that is stagnant on how much the team does on a trend but *based off what the cubiscan of the product that is being sorted that day.*


What if it fluctuates too much? Or does it fluctuate? As in NCON sort plan for


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 17, 2022)

RWTM said:


> What if it fluctuates too much? Or does it fluctuate? As in NCON sort plan for


It definitely will fluctuate. The size will always average out to be different BUT if they can average out the cubiscan of what YOU sorted and have a time study done on how long it takes to sort certain cartons of different sizes you can have a rate that is more attainable and controllable than saying that it take the same amount of time to sort that 75" TV as it does that small box of coffee OR what they could do is just make all of NC PTS, like I e mentioned before. Honestly think it's doable for NC only since at my building it's something of a smaller area so less things to move around if you have to move things around.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 18, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> cubiscan


Briefly looked it up. Dimensioning, Cutting labor costs, and, Improving WH efficiency are the main pointers I concluded. Feel free to insight a TM more cuz there’s a lot going on behind the scenes rn 🚧


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 18, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Briefly looked it up. Dimensioning. Now I know why the seniors are wanting the RWTM make sure counts are accurate so SUL audits can be done so they can conduct research off of.


Which carton counts are you making sure are accurate?


----------



## RWTM (Mar 18, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Which carton counts are you making sure are accurate?


NCON. Try to stay away anything “flow” but there’s too much of it to just turn my back to. So now instead of focusing only on WH cartons I’m auditing flow that’s ALWAYS off count. I don’t know why we do it anyways when team members leave the wing and bring back cartons not checked by RWTM. Or the GPMR‘s will put pallets wherever they feel. Good thing I’m not computer literate I’m slow on the computer


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 18, 2022)

RWTM said:


> NCON. Try to stay away anything “flow” but there’s too much of it to just turn my back to. So now instead of focusing only on WH cartons I’m auditing flow that’s ALWAYS off count. I don’t know why we do it anyways when team members leave the wing and bring back cartons not checked by RWTM. Or the GPMR‘s will put pallets wherever they feel. Good thing I’m not computer literate I’m slow on the computer


Interesting. So are you making sure the NCON pallets that are at the doors are correct or the ones in locations? I'm quite interested in what you do now cause we don't have that in my building.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 18, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Interesting. So are you making sure the NCON pallets that are at the doors are correct or the ones in locations? I'm quite interested in what you do now cause we don't have that in my building.


NCON cartons get brought over the shipping wing and dropped off in the NCON pit. The RWTM is suppose to verify the count on the header label matches the # of labels and that there are enough cartons on the pallet. If there are discrepancies we log them in the computer “real time”. Once accounting is done we can perform SUL audits. The RWTM also has to keep quads one and four cleaned. But I literally have to stop problem-solving to go help TM’s and can’t get anything accomplished. I’ve been doing the rework for almost a year now look at excel cuz that’s my proof. Maybe if we had adequate trainers who would train the people they wouldn’t be making as many mistakes but these guys can’t even do anything the right way because they’re not being trained. But instead they just drive around on PIT.
*Side question:* I could just ask the new TOM, but I thought trainers aren’t supposed to be driving PIT?


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 18, 2022)

RWTM said:


> NCON cartons get brought over the shipping wing and dropped off in the NCON pit. The RWTM is suppose to verify the count on the header label matches the # of labels and that there are enough cartons on the pallet. If there are discrepancies we log them in the computer “real time”. Once accounting is done we can perform SUL audits. The RWTM also has to keep quads one and four cleaned. But I literally have to stop problem-solving to go help TM’s and can’t get anything accomplished. I’ve been doing the rework for almost a year now look at excel cuz that’s my proof. Maybe if we had adequate trainers who would train the people they wouldn’t be making as many mistakes but these guys can’t even do anything the right way because they’re not being trained. But instead they just drive around on PIT.
> *Side question:* I could just ask the new TOM, but I thought trainers aren’t supposed to be driving PIT?


That's interesting you guys do that. It would definitely benefit my building, honestly all buildings, if ICQA did that. At my DC TSS does the SUL audit report and Team Leads. As for your side question, at my building they still can. Trainers train on equipment as well at my DC so to have them not drive equipment would be bad for training but if your building has other rules that is something I would get either with the new TOM or the old one, granted if they are still there. At my DC me and the OM go over who we think would be a fit trainer and if the person we choose doesn't want to be a trainer so be it. I always tell people I ask that if they don't want to do it if they don't want to because they will not give it their best effort to train people. Now we have have someone approach us about being a trainer than we will get that person to a standard and once they meet that standard we put them in for trainer. That is something you should bring up to the TOM.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 19, 2022)

💯


----------



## Hal (Mar 19, 2022)

RWTM said:


> *Side question:* I could just ask the new TOM, but I thought trainers aren’t supposed to be driving PIT?


Why can't trainers drive PIT?


----------



## whsDCII (Mar 19, 2022)

Hal said:


> Why can't trainers drive PIT?


I was told once that someone needed to steal my chariot because trainers aren't supposed to be driving pit while they're training. I.E. following them in a RC to take them to the battery change. If that's what he meant. 

Otherwise.... Yeah they would drive pit while in function so that doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 19, 2022)

whsDCII said:


> I was told once that someone needed to steal my chariot because trainers aren't supposed to be driving pit while they're training. I.E. following them in a RC to take them to the battery change. If that's what he meant.
> 
> Otherwise.... Yeah they would drive pit while in function so that doesn't make a lot of sense.


I work tonight so I will look into the SharePoint on whether trainers can or cannot drive equipment while training. My DC is low on chariots and no sight of more being bought so even if it was true it's something that we can't follow because we don't have the equipment. Even some OMs walk around because of no chariots


----------



## RWTM (Mar 20, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> I work tonight so I will look into the SharePoint on whether trainers can or cannot drive equipment while training. My DC is low on chariots and no sight of more being bought so even if it was true it's something that we can't follow because we don't have the equipment. Even some OMs walk around because of no chariots


ICQA just showed me that site. That’s where the real answers are. Have it favorited now on a common computer. Wonder what the other RWTM’s will select as the new wallpaper. It changes everytime I go in from da weekend. 😂


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 20, 2022)

RWTM said:


> ICQA just showed me that site. That’s where the real answers are. Have it favorited now on a common computer.


Yea that's where they have everything. There's even a trainer SharePoint site


----------



## RWTM (Mar 20, 2022)

Gabrigawr said:


> Yea that's where they have everything. There's even a trainer SharePoint site


I will have to see if my trainers are aware. Since I just became aware last week. They probably kno tho


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 20, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I will have to see if my trainers are aware. Since I just became aware just last week. They probably kno tho


If they don't know than that's a bad mark on the current TOM for not showing them. Chances are they do or at least most of them if they've been trainers for awhile


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 20, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I will have to see if my trainers are aware. Since I just became aware just last week. They probably kno tho



They know. It's where the play books are. 

Last play book I saw stated trainers working with new hires should be on pit. If a new hire accidentally turns too much they would rather dent a machine then squish a person.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 20, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> They know. It's where the play books are.
> 
> Last play book I saw stated trainers working with new hires should be on pit. If a new hire accidentally turns too much they would rather dent a machine then squish a person.


I just seen a “Stop work authority” sign posted up by a time clock I use. I didn’t know that was a real thing. It was last revised in 13’.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 20, 2022)

🫠


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 20, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I just seen a “Stop work authority” sign posted up by a time clock I use. I didn’t know that was a real thing. It was last revised in 13’.



It's an OSHA thing.  Nobody has ever been taught how to use it properly but it's there. If you ever come across a random spill and stopped what you were doing to clean it up because you thought someone might have an accident because of it well you used stop work authority.  If you've ever come across a pallet and the bottom boxes were starting to crush and the thing was leaning over and wasn't safe to be moved and had to be restacked you used stop work authority.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 21, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> It's an OSHA thing.  Nobody has ever been taught how to use it properly but it's there. If you ever come across a random spill and stopped what you were doing to clean it up because you thought someone might have an accident because of it well you used stop work authority.  If you've ever come across a pallet and the bottom boxes were starting to crush and the thing was leaning over and wasn't safe to be moved and had to be restacked you used stop work authority.


What these eyes have seen 👀 imma start using this authority. Does every TM have permission or what?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 23, 2022)

RWTM said:


> What these eyes have seen 👀 imma start using this authority. Does every TM have permission or what?




  Anyone can use it and it's backed by federal law under employers providing employees with a safe and healthy workplace free of recognized hazards.









						Stop Work Authority: A Principled-Based Approach -- Occupational Health & Safety
					

How do you manage the decision-making of large groups of employees working in risky environments, and can you give away the necessary rights to those closest to work to make critical choices in how they work?




					ohsonline.com


----------



## Hal (Mar 23, 2022)

Be careful with your scope. If you see a team member lifting unsafely while sorting you can stop that team member but you can't shut down all of OB.

You need to use it to an appropriate degree.


----------



## Gabrigawr (Mar 23, 2022)

RWTM said:


> What these eyes have seen 👀 imma start using this authority. Does every TM have permission or what?


Yes every team member has stop work authority but it's not to the extent of every unsafe act you see you can stop the whole warehouse. You can stop one person from doing something unsafe, that's just called being safe. Stop work authority is for when you see one or multiple team members doing something that can harm one or all of them if they proceeded doing what they were doing. You stop their work process inform management and the safety infractions that were being observed. Don't go and stop someone a whole process cause someone lifted a pallet wrong or threw a box.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Mar 23, 2022)

Within the past 6months stop work was used to stop our key. Almost happened a second time.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 24, 2022)

Saftey is a huge concern right now at my RDC. Safety audits are for real. Cover your tracks and be safe.


----------

